
Tesla starts selling rear-heated seats on Model 3 SR as $300 OTA upgrade - reddotX
https://electrek.co/2020/02/15/tesla-rear-heated-seats-model-3-ota-upgrades/
======
robotbikes
I find this crippling of hardware and extortion through software to be very
offensive. I mean is this the future we want to live in ? I wish that electric
cars weren't so heavily dependent upon proprietary software that steals the
freedom from the user. You do not really own a Tesla evidently you are just
paying Elon Musk for the pretense of ownership aka taking on the liabilities
of an asset you don't have the ability to control.

